# Big Day Tomorrow!



## Crothian (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing how many nominations Star Wars gets.  The rules are different but innovative and the production values are great.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2013)

Crothian said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how many nominations Star Wars gets.  The rules are different but innovative and the production values are great.




I think you'll have to wait until 2014 for that! It was only released last week!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 15, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I think you'll have to wait until 2014 for that! It was only released last week!




The beginner box set or what ever they called it is what I'm talking about.


----------

